# I might miss the initial bonding what do I do



## fairywinged (May 15, 2012)

Due to circumstances I wont be able to be with my hedgehog for up to a couple months after we get them they will be with my boyfriend and I will only be there on weekends. I am already planning on rotating out t'shirts that i have slept in while I am gone but still I am really worried that I wont be able to bond with them. I Don't want to wait to get them cause I have waited years to finally be able to get one and we are now on a waiting list. Please I am open for advice. I won't be able to be with them due to work. I have an injury so cant be on my feet for long periods of time I am looking for a desk job and applying to all jobs I see but in the mean time am babysitting for my brother during the week he lives two hours from my boyfriend's house so I kinda live in between. It is not ideal but it gives me a tiny bit of money not enough to cover the gas if i was to drive back and forth everyday. I am very sad and hoping that in the next couple months things change and I find job so that I can be with my lil family all the time.


----------



## 95Hedgie (Jun 6, 2012)

I think as long as you spend as much time with it as you can that is the best you can do. Make sure your boyfriend also spends much time with the Hedgehog so that it stays used to people on a daily schedule


----------



## fairywinged (May 15, 2012)

thanks Ya he already said he would cuddle them for atleast 30 min a day lol
but it would be so much easier if I had them I have more time. He works longer days than I do. I really hope that I can find a job soon that will allow me to stay all the time.


----------



## sublunary (Jan 21, 2012)

I try to spend time playing with my hedgie, Booster, every day and he's mostly friendly towards me. My boyfriend comes over every other weekend or so and Booster LOVES HIM.

That's just my experience, but I think weekends will give yours enough time to get to know you. The shirt thing will help. (Of course, every animal is different, and some people on here interact with their hedgies every single day and still haven't bonded. So no one thing works for every one.)


----------

